# Rahmengröße Radon Skeen 100



## Florian301 (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde mir in den nächsten Wochen wohl das Radon Skeen 100 90.0 kaufen.

Allerdings bin ich mir bei der richtigen Rahmengröße immer noch unsicher. Ich bin 182cm groß und meine Schrittlänge beträgt zw. 83 und 84cm. Aktuell fahre ich ein Cube Hardtail mit einem 19" Rahmen (Geometrie anbei).

Passt eurer Meinung nach de 18" Rahmen oder doch der 20" Rahmen? 

Vielen Dank

Gruss


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2016)

Bei Deiner SL kannst Du beides fahren, M ist verspielt für trails, Du brauchst aber einen langen Vorbau von 100mm. L ist lang für Touren, da solltest Du einen 70-80mm Vorbau nehmen. Bei M hast Du eine leichte Sattelüberhöhung, bei L sollte Lenker und Sattel bei Deiner SL fast auf gleicher Höhe sein, also bequem für Touren.

Ich bevorzuge, wenn möglich, immer die kleiner Größe, weil es dann verspielter und handlicher ist. Ich bin auch 182, aber mit SL89. Da ist das Problem, daß der Sattel bei M so weit raus muß, daß die Sattelüberhöhung zu groß wäre. Also nehme ich L mit kurzem Vorbau. Bei Deiner SL aber paßt ein M Rahmen. Nur sitzt Du da etwas gedrückt wegen Deiner 182 und mußt das mit einem langen Vorbau wieder kompensieren.

Eine Größenberatung braucht jetzt aber keinen extra Thread !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. Februar 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde mir in den nächsten Wochen wohl das Radon Skeen 100 90.0 kaufen.
> 
> ...



Hi Florian,

du kannst unterfolgendem Link die passende Rahmengröße berechnen - eine pauschale Antwort gibt es nicht wirklich, da es auch vom persönlichen Fahrstil, Können und Einsatzgebiet abhängt.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/groessen

Beide Größen (18"+20") würden faktisch passen; ein 18" Rahmen wäre handlicher/agiler/verspielter als ein 20" Rahmen - dafür wäre ein 20" auf längeren Touren besser aufgehoben...Mit deiner Schrittlänge und Körpergröße passen auf jedenfall beide Größen - somit kannst Du nichts falsch machen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Florian301 (10. Februar 2016)

Super, danke für die Antworten.

Da ich auch gerne lange Touren fahre anstatt nur kurz Trails runter zu jagen werde ich wohl zum 20” Rahmen greifen


----------

